# Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?



## -Matze- (30. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

brauch mal wieder nen Rat von euch.....da ich jetzt schön mein Allroundmarin Schlauchboot mit Minn Kota Traxxis Motor habe, brauche ich jetzt doch noch ein Echolot dazu.
Ich Angel damit an 4 Seen, einer is bis 30m Tief, einer 12, einer 10 und einer 2 Meter.

Was haltet Ihr vom Lowrance Elite 4 mit GPS Kartenplotter/Fishfinder? Das wurde mir vom Echolotzentrum empfohlen....hat einer Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät?

Kann mir wer ein anderes Empfehlen? so bis 350-400€?

Danke schonmal!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## allegoric (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Hi, 

wenn das dir dort empfohlen wurde, ist das eigentlich gut !

...
...
...

Jetzt kommt die ehrliche Antwort: Es ist wirklich gut !  Ich habe genau das Echo und bin damit äußerst zufrieden. V.a. mit dem Echolot selber. Also wer nur auf kleineren Seen unterwegs ist reicht auch die 170 € Variante (4x). Das Display ist gestochen scharf und leuchtet so hell, dass es das ganze Boot in der Nacht zum glühen bringt. Die verbauten LEDs haben eine super Leuchtwirkung, man muss echt runterregeln bei Dunkelheit. Den Kartenplotter und das GPS habe ich auch, jedoch kann ich es in meinem Gefilden (Leipziger Tieflandsbucht) eher nicht gebrauchen. Ich habe es mir für die See gekauft, will ich noch Karten hinzukaufen und dort gezielt Spots ansteuern.

In manchen Regionen (Müritz Bodensee etc.) sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus. Ich möchte wie gesagt auch eher über das Echolot berichten, weil GPS und Kartenplotter ich noch nicht in "richtiger" Verwendung hatte. Vorinstalliert ist lediglich eine Welthintergrundkarte, wo man aber Waypoints und Routen etc. setzen kann. Das was ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe, war aber eher umständlich. Das macht mein Galaxy S3 mit Navionics komfortabler, das hat aber eher mit der Touchscreenbedienung und dem sehr übersichtlichen Programm zu tun ;-) (30€ lohnt sich). Das S3 verbraucht dabei auch kaum Strom, 1 Tag Nutzung geht mit GPS ohne Probleme und mehr...

Vorher war ich User von mehreren Grauton Echoloten und es war ein riesen Sprung für mich, auf ein Farbecho umzusteigen. Die Konturen für am Boden stehende Fische / Schwärme und große Sicheln unter oder im Schwarm sind deutlich besser auszumachen. Wenn etwas da unten ist, erkennt man es und man weiß deutlich genauer, worüber man gerade gefahren ist. Durch die Farbunterschiede kann man die Härtegrade der Strukturen auch gut unterscheiden. Ich konnte mit meinen alten Grauechos die Fischsicheln und da unten rumschwirrendes Viehzeug nicht immer einschätzen. Die Sendeleistung des Echos hier ist ja auch deutlich höher. Das gewährleistet natürlich auch von vornherein ein besseres Bild. Ich möchte noch sehr positiv erwähnen, dass die Bildausschnittsfunktion / Zoomfunktion hervorragend funktioniert und man auch diese zur besseren Sichtbarkeit nutzen sollte. Die Bildgröße des Echo's reicht horizontal wirklich vollkommen aus. Es wird nur dann eng,wenn man den Kartenplotter hinzuschaltet. Wer beide Funktionen dauerhaft nutzen will, sollte dann doch auf ein Gerät mit größerem Schirm zurückgreifen. Aber den Ausschnitt, den man mit "normalem" Echolotscreen sieht, ist der gleiche wie mit den teuren Varianten. Ob da jetzt seitlich noch einmal der Bildschirm dranhängt oder nicht, ist irrelevant für das Echobild, das bleibt gleich. Es hat nur ein Vorteil, wenn man ständig den Kartenplotter und das Echobild eingeschaltet haben will. Sprich: würde ich ständig an der Ostsee oder an extrem großen GEwässern mit Kartenbestand wohnen, wäre das Elite-5 oder das HDS5 meine Wahl gewesen. Für bis zu 300ha brauche ich das 100% nicht.

Eine noch bessere Alternative ist das Side Imaging (Kumpel hat des im HDS 5), aber es kostet auch ein Vielfaches und ist nur bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe (ich dächte es waren 70 Meter) einsetzbar.

Also für unsere heimischen Gewässer reicht das Elite 4x meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus (Stollenwerk oder Schlageter lässt für 170€ - 190 mit 10% Rabatt grüßen). Wer den Bonus der gekauften Karten nutzen will, nimmt das 4er und wir sich Karten selber basteln will (mit enormen Zeitaufwand ... bis dahin kennt man das Gewässer auch so) nimmt eben das HDS 5 für das drei - vierfache Geld.


Am Ende musst du das selber entscheiden. Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Für das Geld wirste schwer was besseres finden, eher andersherum!

(ich müsste eigentlich für meiner Werbung bezahlt werden #q )


----------



## -Matze- (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

klasse Beitrag! (arbeitest du bei Lowrance?) ;-)
Welche Batterie hast du dazu? 
An die Bootsbatterie will ich es nicht unbedingt anschließen da der Motor schon fast die ganze Batterie braucht wenn ich nen Tag unterwegs bin.

Macht die DSI Version für mich Sinn?


----------



## allegoric (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Ne, tu ich nicht, aber es klingt so , aber ehrlich: ein bisschen Kohle könnte Lowrance für meine Werbung schon rausrücken, hihi!

Ich habe das Elite 4 DSI nicht und es wäre daher vermessen, wenn ich dir darauf eine Antwort gebe, nach der du dich entscheiden könntest. Ich kann dir aber sagen, warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe und stattdessen das normale Echo nahm. Da gibt es mehrere Gründe für mich, die ich mir aber auch nur angelesen habe: Zum einen zeigt das DSI im Prinzip das Gleiche wie ein "normales" Echolot. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es eher auf Bodenbeschaffenheit und Struktur als aufs "Fisch finden" ausgelegt sein soll. Ein anderer für mich größerer Faktor war die erreichbare Tiefe, die deutlich kleiner ist, im Prinzip auf Stucture Scan Niveau liegt. Ich wollte mir die Option offen lassen, auch in Tiefen weit über 100 Meter zu fischen (Norwegen) und mich dann auf mein eigenes Echo zu verlassen, als mich vom Vermieter abhängig zu machen.
Der andere große Knackpunkt ist die Abbildung vom DSI in 2 D. Bei dem Structure Scan Modul vom HDS 5 und aufwärts hat man durch das seitliche Abstrahlen des Echolotbildes einen wirklichen Mehrwert, in dem dort eine viel größere Fläche abgeleuchtet werden kann. Das ist ja beim 4 DSI nicht der Fall, der strahlt ja nach unten wie ein stinknormales Echo und zeigt im Prinzip das Gleiche. Und am Ende ist es mir doch egal, ob ich jetzt sehe: "ah das ist ein Rohr" oder "ah da unten ist eine harte Erhebung"!
Und wie gesagt: einige meinten, dass das Fischfinden mit einem normalen Echo einfacher sei und das DSI eher für Friedfischangler geeignet sei, da die Bodendarstellung verbessert ist. Für mich persönlich ist das Fischfinden wichtiger. Die Bodenstruktur und -erhebung kann ich auch damit ausreichend genau beleuchten. Würde ich jedoch an der Ostsee oder Nordsee wohnen, dann wäre auf jeden Fall ein HDS5 mit SS ins Haus gekommen, weil ich dort die Dorschschwärme gesucht hätte, und das geht nun mal mit einem größeren Abtastkegel besser.

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Option, aber als Einsteiger ist das meiner Meinung nach Unsinn und da reicht eigentlich ein Elite-4x vollkommen aus! Das zeigt dir alles an, was du sehen willst, ist für die Leistung im Gegensatz zu anderen  Geräten preiswert und du wirst lange damit Freude haben.


Ich dachte, es wäre eine Batterie dabei, aber ich musste nachbestellen.... Es ist bei mir eine "Markenbatterie" geworden und zwar: "Panasonic LC-R127R2PG PB Akku 12 Volt 7,2Ah VDS G193046" von Amazon. Ich habe mal den Bewertungen geglaubt und bin bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht wurden. aber ich habe das  Teil auch noch nicht lange.
Die Batterie ist bei 12,4 V (Anzeige) voll und soll bei 11,3 V leer sein. Geschafft habe ich das noch nicht. Nach 10 Stunden Dauereinsatz waren 0,2 V verbraucht. Da ist also noch Luft... Ich habe mein Echo damals bei Stollenwerk gekauft...ich war mit dem Service zufrieden und mit dem Preis des größten Komplettpaketes auch. Aber bei anderen Verkäufern macht man bestimmt auch nichts falsch. Schlageter wird ja hier immer wieder erwähnt.


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*



-Matze- schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> brauch mal wieder nen Rat von euch.....da ich jetzt schön mein Allroundmarin Schlauchboot mit Minn Kota Traxxis Motor habe, brauche ich jetzt doch noch ein Echolot dazu.
> Ich Angel damit an 4 Seen, einer is bis 30m Tief, einer 12, einer 10 und einer 2 Meter.
> ...



Hallo, vielleicht gibt es bei GARMIN noch eine Alternative, das GPSMAP 421s (Plotter+Echolot, 4´´ Farbbildschirm), ist zwar schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt aber ausgereift und robust. Der Plotter ist nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem 521s (technisch gleiches Gerät nur 5´´ Bildschirm)ausgezeichnet, das 500W Farbecholot bietet zeigt die erwünschten Informationen präzise an. Mit dem Echolotgeber 50/200 lässt es sich ausgezeichnet in flachem Gewässer (z.B. irische Binnenseen) und auf See (norwegische Fjorde, Nord-und Ostsee) einsetzen. Unschlagbar ist der aktuelle Preis von 385 Euro einschl. Geber. Kein Kombigerät bietet z.Zt. für diesen Preis vergleichbare Leistungen.


----------



## Menni (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Hallo Matze, denk mal über ein kleines Gerät nach wo kompakt alles dran ist. Kein Kabelsalat, kein separater Geber. Völlig ausreichend, auch auf der Ostsee. Anbauen, einschalten -fertig. Hummingbird 120 Gruß Menni


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Hi . Ich will mich mal bei Matze einfach mal mit ranhängen und stelle die selbe Frage. Es werden in der Bucht ja echolote in einem Rundum Sorglospaket für 185 Euro angeboten , alles wichtige scheint mir mit bei zu sein , das gerät ist auch ein Lowrance , vermutlich nur die einfachste version. Kann man diese Dinger gebrauchen oder eher nicht? Ich bin bei Echos ein absoluter Anfänger und möchte damit keine Fjorde oder sowas ausleuchten sondern mir nur einen überblick über unsere Gewässerstrukturen machen . Wir haben hier in etwa 6-8 meter im Durchschnitt. Also taugs oder eher noch länger sparen? Danke.|kopfkrat


----------



## -Matze- (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Hi Leute, 

da ich immernoch kein Echolot habe nochmal ne Frage was haltet ihr vom Lowrance Mark 5x pro?? das Elite 4 is mir ne Spur zu teuer.....ich denk ich kann auf GPS verzichten....das wird mit dem Handy dann notfalls auch noch irgendwie machbar sein....wie auch immer 

Gibs zum Mark 5xpro ne alternative von anderen Herstellern in ähnlicher Preisklasse?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß Matze


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot empiehlt sich für mich als Einsteiger?*

Nabend Matze,

da ich auf ein HDS 5 umsteigen möchte, hätte ich ein Lowrance Mark-5x DSI in portabler Version abzugeben. Falls Du Interesse hast, kannst Du mir eine PN senden.

Grüsse


----------

